# Grand Master Lim, Hyun Soo 9th dan USA Hapkido & Kuhapdo Seminars July 27, 28, 29



## Jungki Hapkido (May 12, 2018)

Registration Now Open 

Grand Master Lim, Hyun Soo 임현수,
9th dan Promoted by Hapkido Founder Choi, Yong Sool

USA Hapkido & Kuhapdo Seminars 
Legacy Tour 2018

Fri. July 27th
Sat., July 28th, 
Sun., July 29th

Endfield, Connecticut

Page Title


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 14, 2018)

Since you are using MT as an apparently unpaid advertisement vehicle, bear with me and answer some questions.  What organization i\s Jung Ji Kwan in?  I can't find it listed in the Korean Hapkido Association/Federation.  Why does his site advertise a Tae Kwon Do book rather than a Hapkido, or even Kum do book?  Look forward to your answers and hope your seminars are a success for your GM and students.


----------



## Jungki Hapkido (Jun 19, 2018)

Registration deadline July 7,2018 
Page Title


----------

